# Feellife



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

Okay, my first reviews of the feellife juices (70/30 pg/vg)
 all on my mvp at 8W

Deluxe Tobacco 18mg - proper tobacco taste with a nutty flavour on the exhale, not too fond of it on its own but decent to mix with other flavours, loads of vapour and a nice TH.

Apricot 18mg - WOW!!!! Yummyyyy! Great refreshing flavour, loads of vapour and decent TH! Really like this one 

Ice Mint 18mg - WOW also very yummy, very nice mint flavour, not over powering with a slight sweet tingle to it, really like this one too  great TH and again loads of flavour and vapour!!! Keep the good times rolling

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (14/5/14)

Like your impressions; short and to the point - keep them coming Yster Bessie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (14/5/14)

Nice review... are these from @VapeCulture ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

phanatik said:


> Nice review... are these from @VapeCulture ?


Yes, they are, but methinks their web site is not up to date. PM him.


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

Yup @phanatik, like Matthee said they are from VapeCulture - he's juices finally arrived and so far they were definitely worth the wait hahaha  definitely want to try out some more of these flavours


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

Blueberry - 18mg
Aspire BDC @ 8W on MVP

Not too strong berry flavour, semi sweet taste to it, loads of vapour and a decent TH. I think this is one to mix in with other berry flavours for me... A very nice lightly berry flavoured juice


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

Cotton Candy 18mg
Evod pink tank with rebuilt and rewicked coil of 1.7ohm (compliments of @Riaz) @ 9W on the MVP

First impressions... OMW!!!!!! YUM!!!! it takes me back to childhood, it tastes exactly like spookasem, without the overpowering sweetness  definitely a winner and a reorderer hehehe and again as i've found with all the feellife juices, flavour is ace, vapour is plenty-full (with the cotton wick way more than usual) and TH is decent (no scratching, just bang on)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Cotton Candy 18mg
> Evod pink tank with rebuilt and rewicked coil of 1.7ohm (compliments of @Riaz) @ 9W on the MVP
> 
> First impressions... OMW!!!!!! YUM!!!! it takes me back to childhood, it tastes exactly like spookasem, without the overpowering sweetness  definitely a winner and a reorderer hehehe and again as i've found with all the feellife juices, flavour is ace, vapour is plenty-full (with the cotton wick way more than usual) and TH is decent (no scratching, just bang on)


----------

